# Secrets for removing labels



## GrapeApe (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm acquiring bottles from our wine friends who were throwing them in the recycling bin. Within a few weeks, I have gathered about 5 cases of bottles, but taking the labels off is a real chore. We've tried soaking them in very hot tap water for 30 minutes. The label then falls apart leaving the sticky glue mess behind. Then we hit it with Goo Gone and then a scubber sponge. It works, but it's real messy and very time consuming. 
Does anyone have an easier way or is that just the price that we have to pay for free bottles?


Thanks.


GrapeApe.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 26, 2007)

As far as I know that's the price we pay...Free bottles, but with some work.

I think it sounds like your doing it right, it is a mess and you will find some brands are easier to deal with.

Do you have a faucet jet blaster and a bottle brush??? That way you know that the inside is clean. 

I try to use the Goo-Gone only as a last resort...because of the oil and cemicals...

Soak for as long as you can in a large tub...Scrape off as much as you can with a knife, then I use a curly wire scrubby thingy and get as much glue as I can that way, then a green scrubby thingy with a bit of dish soap [don't like to use the soap, but it does help] Today I did 3 cases and didn't have to resort to the Goo-Gone.

Another job done.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## pkcook (Feb 26, 2007)

I use an oxygen based cleanser like Easy Clean (George has this) and soak the bottles in the solution for a few days and most labels are floating on the surface and most glues can be rubbed off using my finger. There are a few bottles that have to have a scrubby pad and scouring powder to remove.


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 26, 2007)

Istand the bottlesup in the laundry sink,fill withhot waterand oxygenated cleaner on the inside, hot water and powdered dishwasher soap on the outside. Most labels come off within 15 minutes. I then scrub the glue off with a pot scrubber(nylon or brass). The goo gone is for the most stubborn glue.
Dave


----------



## jojo (Feb 26, 2007)

1) shave off labels with handled paint razor.
2) hot water and brillo pad removes glue
3) hot cleaner andrinse


----------



## rshosted (Feb 26, 2007)

a cheaper alternative is to soak them in a laundry sink full of very soap water (use regular dishsoap). You will be suprised how well it works. Then I use go Be Gone on the stubborn bottles.


----------



## JBHarris (Feb 26, 2007)

a big tub of hot water some oxygenated cleaner and a good long soak (overnight) then refill the tub with hot water and degreasing diswashing liquid (Dawn has worked best) soak for a whole day. Usually the glue and labels are gone!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2007)

I read on another forum that someone fills theirs with hot water and then puts the bottles in a tub of adhesive remover for carpet or tile just on the outside of the bottle and only on the real stubborn ones!


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldn't be too worried about the "chemicals" in Goo-Gone. If my supposition is correct (I use it all the time in many applications without gloves) it is mainly _d_-limonene, the main ingredient in citrus oils. It used to be really expensive, being extracted from citrus peels, but someone figured out how to synthesize it and it is showing up everywhere.

The company I used to work for used it to make a cleaner for papermaking machines. It replaced harsh solvents, and they did an ad with two people, one in jeans, a shirt, hardhat, goggles, and rubber gloves. The other was in a hazmat suit. The caption was "How would you like to dress for your next boilout?" (Boilout is what papermakers call cleaning the machine between runs.)


----------



## masta (Feb 27, 2007)

I have cleaned hundreds of bottles and my technique is to use a razor blade window type scraper horizontally across the bottle under hot running water. Most labels come off easy this way not much glue residue. The glue residue is cleaned off with hot water and SOS pad. I have tried the bargain brand pad and they don't work...stick with the SOS brand.


I have a bunch of bottles (same brand) that have not been cleaned because the glue gets very sticky when hot water is applied. Those will get a solvent someday to clean off the glue.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have found that on those realy hard top remove, thick gluey bottles, just re-soak them after geting most of the paper off and the glue breaksdown to a gum like substance that rolls right off with a scrubby pad. If all else fails, lighter fluid on a paper towel or rag works great!


----------



## GrapeApe (Feb 27, 2007)

Or a belt sander.







I'll have to remember to try the razor blade thing BEFORE we begin making more empty bottles.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## OGrav (Feb 27, 2007)

Sort of on the same topic; I have access to hundreds of unused clear bottles. The problem is that they are left outside on a pallet and some of them have taken on a little rainwater. I picked up about 40 of them, cleaned, scrubbed with detergent, rinsed diligently, and as to be expected I guess about one in six have water marks/stains? in them. So far I've tried Straight A (fairly expensive) oxyclean, almosts looks the same, dishsoap, and ammonia. I haven't tried straight bleach or solvents (kidding)yet. Probably should just start tossing them, but was wonderingif anyone had some sure fire things to try. I've probably already spent five times as muchin material/time/effort as new bottles are worth, but I'm a glutton for punishment. As far as labels, I've heard good things about a Straight A soak. I usually start withwater as hot as I can get it. Jobe, try wd40!


----------



## rshosted (Feb 27, 2007)

If it's a rainwater stain I would try a mix of 50/50 vinegar and water. It should take care of some of the hard water and minerals. THen get a bottle brush hooked to a drill to clean them when you are done....
Not sure that will work, but I would try. Try and let the vinegar soak for over an hour and report back to us.


----------



## kutya (Feb 28, 2007)

I soak my bottles over night, then use the paint razor blade scraper. a good sharp razor peels the lables right off. For the real stuborn ones I too use wd40 on a rag. It works wonders...


----------



## Dean (Feb 28, 2007)

I use TSP overnight, and all labels and glue typically comes right off. A quick wipe with a paper towel takes all glue off after a night soak in a TSP solution. You do have to rinse quite well though! I use a double-blast washer to clean the insides, and lots of running water to get the outside non-slippery. I have not etched a bottle yet, as I've been told that TSP will etch bottles. I've had some soak for over 5 days in a strong solution of it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 28, 2007)

When we first got started with this hobby we made beer....I put a case of bottles we got from a bottling company in a laundry tub with some ammonia, got busy for a few days....The labels floated off, but some of the bottles did get etched... threw some of them out. So be careful with ammonia.
Is the TSP you guys get still have Phosphates in it???? Can't get the real-deal in our state anymore...it doesn't work like the old stuff did.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Dean (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if they changed the formula, but even if they did, this stuff works awesome. I can't find anything on the label to say phosphate free. I would suspect original formula. This stuff cuts through anything oil based.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2007)

Wher do you get TSP?


----------



## masta (Feb 28, 2007)

I have found it at good hardware stores and lumber yards but not the big chain stores like Home Cheapo. You could also try a good paint store since TSP was astandard product used to wash down things before painting."Savogran" is one brand namethat makes the product.


I use TSP and Bleach to clean my wood decking to remove dirt and mold.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not up on household cleaning products. You are all using TSP like you all know what it is. Does it mean Tri-Sodium-Phosphate? Am I the only dummy left?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2007)

Since you know more than me about it I would say no!


----------



## masta (Feb 28, 2007)

appleman said:


> I'm not up on household cleaning products. You are all using TSP like you all know what it is. Does it mean Tri-Sodium-Phosphate? Am I the only dummy left?




Ding Ding Ding..you are correct:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trisodium_phosphate


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool, Ill have to give it a try because I have some stubborn labels.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 28, 2007)

appleman said:


> I'm not up on household cleaning products. You are all using TSP like you all know what it is. Does it mean Tri-Sodium-Phosphate? Am I the only dummy left?



Yes...TSP is Tri-Sodium-Phosphate...except in this State...No Phosphates...T.S.P...sold as Phosphate free...should just be called Tri-Sodium.....It doesn't work like it use to...

It can melt a pair of rubber gloves if you store them without rinsing them off...use to use it on the filters on my range hood and also like Masta said for cleaning decks and removing mildew before painting outdoors.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 28, 2007)

I layer my bathtub with bottles and cover them with HOT water with a dash of bleach, tip the bottles up to fill with the bleach water to kill any germs on the inside (I get so many wine bottles, if any are moldy they go back) when the water is cool enough to work in I scrape the labels off with a razor scraper, then I clean with 3m scotch pad, if any glue is still on I use an orange spray cleaner, it is not a solvent and washes off with water. After this I wash the insides with the brass bottle washer to remove any bleach residue. If you need to clean inside I suggest making a power cleaner like this:






*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## OGrav (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas. I was considering cutting the tip off of a bottle brush. I have a couple of the bottles soaked over last night with a mixture of CLR type stuff and water, we'll see if that did anything. A solution of ammonia didn't. I glad someone asked what TSP was, I wasn't sure myself. I didn't think of trying vinegar, I'll try that definitely.


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 28, 2007)

Instead of vinegar, avoid the smell and go to a pool store and get "pH Down", which is nothing more than hydrochloric acid (aka muriatic acid). About 1 fl. oz. per gallon should do it for hard water deposits.

On the other hand, if your local water is high in silica, and you have silica stains, you want to use caustic soda (NaOH) or caustic potash (KOH). Don't make the solution or the caustics too strong or leave it in too long because it can etch glass.

You can find out what your water analysis is by calling your local health department or water board, or the utility supplying the water, and asking them to send you an analysis. I can interpret it for you.

Romona, and other Houstonians, your water is moderately hard with low silica.


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Mar 1, 2007)

I soak all my bottles (wine &amp; Beer in OxyClean mixed with hot water. After a few hours most labels are floating. I clean them off well, and before using them they get soaked in easy clean and rinsed. I havent had any problems yet.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 1, 2007)

I was at Wally world today and bought one of the 4" razor scrapers in the paint dept. think I'll give it a try on the easy labels.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 1, 2007)

Got one of those on my shopping list too...


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2007)

I just finished 115 bottles! Phew! Just used hot soapy water, and razor
blade, and scrubber pad. 90% came right off and the other9% needed the
help of the razor. Threw 1 bottle out as the glue just kept smearing
and I wasnt going to go out and get solvent for 1 bottle. My hands are
squeaky clean and wrinkled!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 1, 2007)

OK Wade, now fill those bottles up! 


By the way, my hands aren't always squeaky clean, but they are wrinkled


----------



## ScubaDon (Mar 1, 2007)

I love the brush / drill set up. Going to rig mine up like that.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2007)

Appleman, I have the wine to fill those bottles up but just waiting till it warms up because if I do fill those bottles I will have no wine in carboys and wont be able to do any due to temps! Empty wine making area makes daddy go crazy!


----------



## Lodi Wino (Mar 1, 2007)

I filled a large beverage tub with my bottles and some oxy clean and left for a bout 3 days, what didn't just fall right off, came of real easy with the magic eraser


----------



## GrapeApe (Mar 2, 2007)

Wade, 115 Bottles?? How I envy thee. I only did 13 and my hands were like prunes!


I followed the suggestion to add some oxygen cleaner to the hot tap water and it seemed to make a big difference. The other trick is the razor scraper. I found that going side to side did a better job at taking the glue off with the label vs. going top to bottom with the razor. Definately worth the $5 investment. (Do a search in your favorite search engine for "*RS42C*" if you need to find one). 

Thanks for all the tips. One thing is for certain, I enjoy filling them and emptying them over cleaning them.


GrapeApe.


----------



## pkcook (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey GrapeApe,


Not sure if you label your wine, but if you use plain paper and glue sticks you will never have label problems again. Warm water and a 5 minute soak and the labels are floating and all you have to do is lightly rub the bottle and the glue is gone!


Got this tip from this forum, like so many other good tips!


----------



## GrapeApe (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks PkCook. I was looking for a glue stick that said it would work on glass, but could not find any. The one I bought is a "UHU stic". 


We just finished bottling our first batch yesterday, so I'll be giving the glue stick a try within the next day or two. Hopefully it will do the job, but if not, any recommendations for proven glue sticks that will keep the labels on tight until the next round?


Thanks again!


GrapeApe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 3, 2007)

I think any glue stick will work....This time I bought an Elmer's from WalMart....Have used other brands and they have all worked just fine.


----------



## pkcook (Mar 3, 2007)

Yup NW,


I took one of my kids glue sticks required for school and it worked just fine. I've used about every brand going and all work.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 7, 2007)

I had paint scrapers on my shopping list...remembered I had one for the glass stove top...then




remembered a box out in the shop labeled... [assorted scrapers & blades]...Jackpot...6 scrapers and 3 packages of blades...

Soaked some bottles and used a new razor blade...WOW!!!The blade seems to get right under the glue...and going horizontally is the ticket...Why was I scraping up and down all these years...DUH!!!

it's these little hints that really help....Thanks!


----------



## masta (Mar 7, 2007)

It is also surprising how quickly the blades will dull so change them often. Back when I shopped there I bought some cheap blades from Wal-Mart and they were junk and even kept breaking on me with very little pressure applied...so buy some decent blades.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 7, 2007)

How about the blades from Home Cheapo?Is there a brand better than others??

The blade on my stove top scraper was so dull I thought it was in upside down...changed it and got the stove sparkling too.


----------



## masta (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure about those but I know the "Great Value" brand from Wal-Mart were terrible..not sharp and very thin. I think any name brand or hardware store line like "True Value" or "Ace Hardware" will be fine.


----------



## wildridge (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been keeping up with this label removing post and I thought I would tell my story. I just removed labels from about 30 bottles using some of the methods I found here. I put the bottles in water with ammonia and soaked them for about 2 days. A few of the labels came of in the water and a few of them I had to scratch off. I was able to rub the glue off most of the bottles with a green 3m pad. I had a few bottles that had very stubborn glue and so I used some plumbers pipe cleaner. It's the stuff you clean plastic pvc pipe with before you apply the glue. I was able to dissolve the glue enough to scrub it off. For the folks who don't know, be careful with this stuff, it can take your breath if you don't have enough ventilation. Cleaning bottles is one of those things I just had to learn to have patience with. It gives me a chance to think about all the things I've been wanting to think about, but didn't have the chance.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 7, 2007)

I just did some more bottles this afternoon....I'm doing them even tho I won't need them for quite some time...but it is almost fun using the razor blade....

Tried some of the same bottles that had been problem bottles in the past...Like Sparkling Wine bottles...the hot water makes the glue soft and the new blade just slips underneath the label...this is almost fun. It just slipped under those clear labels too.

Doing mundane jobs does give the mind some time to contemplate...I do that when I am weeding the garden...which hopefully will be soon....not likely upon looking out the window.

Think I'll do more bottles tomorrow, just to get them done before the spring work begins...


----------



## masta (Mar 7, 2007)

I have at least 400 bottles that need labels scraped off so stop by and I will provide the blades!


----------



## ScubaDon (Mar 7, 2007)

Me tooooooooooo! I am going to have to clean 120 bottles for the son's wedding wine. Anybody want to stop by and help give me a yell!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 7, 2007)

Don: whats that, like 10 cases? I'll donate5 cases of cleaned, delabeled bottles to the cause! 


There! Your half done.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

I have approx the same and I just did about 106 last week. That took 2
days cause I need to get a RubberMaid tub from Wally world. I used the
kitchen sink with about 10 bottles at a time.


----------



## stormbringer (Mar 11, 2007)

I think you have about as easy a set-up as can be expecected. Use a razor blade type scraper to remove the moistened labels. I usually clean the outside of the bottle with a Scotchbrite pad and liquid dish detergent to remove anything the scraper missed.


For the labels that leave the gummy-sticky residue after scraping, spray WD40 onto the Scotchbrite pad. You'll be suprised how easy the residual stuff is removed using the WD40.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2007)

Just hold onto it good!


----------

